# E. tenellus?



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Is this E. tenellus?










Thx


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The leaves don't look pointed enough to be E. tennelles. Could it be E. quadracostatus? or a Dwarf Sag?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi S&KGray,

I agree with Tex Gal it looks like dwarf sag to me as well.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Ahh thanks, I bought it a while ago as pygmy chain sword, now that I have restarted this tank its starting to grow. Here's a pic of another one that's starting to grow:


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Sagittaria has rather underground runners, whereas the runners of E. tenellus and other chain swords mostly creep on the substrate surface.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Dwarf Sagittaria- a good non-demanding, under appreciated plant.


----------

